# New Gun Control Bill in Senate



## REDNECK QDMA

I know that this has nothing to do with archery but, we as sportsman all should be concerned about this bill. I'm just trying to get it out to as many people as possible. 

Subject: Fw: freaking unbelievable GUN CONTROL






Senate Bill SB-2099 will require us to put on our 2009 1040 federal tax form all guns that have or own.
It may require fingerprints and a tax of $50 per gun.

This bill was introduced on Feb.. 24. > This bill will become public knowledge 30 days after it is voted into law. This is an amendment to the Internal Revenue Act of 1986. This
means that the Finance Committee can pass this without the Senate voting on it at all.

The full text of the proposed amendment is on the U.S. Senate homepage, http://www.senate.gov/ You can find the bill by doing a search by the bill number, SB-2099.

You know who to call; I strongly suggest you do. Please send a copy of this e-mail to every gun owner you know to help STOP this bill!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brandon_

If it's time to bury them, it's time to dig them up.


----------



## lghtnquik

Keep this ttt


----------



## Jwillman6

We have a very anti-gun congress and Obama and Biden are about as anti-gun as we have had in the White House. I was very concerned about this when they were elected.


----------



## Shinsou

They just don't get it do they?
:izza:


----------



## heavyDARTS

Thanks for the heads up. Here is the sobering truth:

Divided We Fall-United We Will Prevail​


----------



## GETMRUTN

I just tried the search and nothing came up. I was aware of this bill though but i do want to see the jist of it. This really concerns me!!


----------



## moethedog

*Below you get the material from truthorfiction.com* Keith






Summary of eRumor: 
This story is that Congress is considering legislation that will require all firearms that a person owns be listed on that person's personal income tax return. Additionally, it may require fingerprints and tax of $50 per gun. This is said to be in SB2099, a bill in the United States Senate. 


The Truth: 
This is either a misreading of the actual bill or an intentional misrepresentation of it. 

SB2099 is known as the "Handgun Safety and Registration Act of 2000." As of this writing, it has not been passed into law and gun-control opponents say it probably won't be.

TruthOrFiction.com has reviewed some of the history and the text of the bill as well as a portion of the IRS code it seeks to amend.

The bill would amend the National Firearms Act (NFA) to require registration of handguns in the same way as machine guns and short-barrel weapons. That process would include photographs, background checks, fingerprinting, and restrictions on interstate transport. It would also require a $5 tax for transferring ownership and a $50 tax per gun on gunmakers. 

Nothing in the law requires gun owners to list their guns on their income tax returns. That confusion may come from the fact that the law refers to the Internal Revenue Service, but only because the act it seeks to amend, the NFA, is a part of the Internal Revenue Service Code. 

Also, there is language in the bill that refers to "return" information, but that isn't about personal income taxes. It is about a database of gun registration information which this bill would seek to allow law enforcement agencies to access online. 
*
So there you go....*


----------



## tbone01

I'm with you on being concerned about additional gun control, but this one was from back in 2000. It didn't pass, and the emails that circulated had several incorrect points. You can check out the information here:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/taxreturns.asp


----------



## joffutt1

moethedog said:


> *Below you get the material from truthorfiction.com* Keith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of eRumor:
> This story is that Congress is considering legislation that will require all firearms that a person owns be listed on that person's personal income tax return. Additionally, it may require fingerprints and tax of $50 per gun. This is said to be in SB2099, a bill in the United States Senate.
> 
> 
> The Truth:
> This is either a misreading of the actual bill or an intentional misrepresentation of it.
> 
> SB2099 is known as the "Handgun Safety and Registration Act of 2000." As of this writing, it has not been passed into law and gun-control opponents say it probably won't be.
> 
> TruthOrFiction.com has reviewed some of the history and the text of the bill as well as a portion of the IRS code it seeks to amend.
> 
> The bill would amend the National Firearms Act (NFA) to require registration of handguns in the same way as machine guns and short-barrel weapons. That process would include photographs, background checks, fingerprinting, and restrictions on interstate transport. It would also require a $5 tax for transferring ownership and a $50 tax per gun on gunmakers.
> 
> Nothing in the law requires gun owners to list their guns on their income tax returns. That confusion may come from the fact that the law refers to the Internal Revenue Service, but only because the act it seeks to amend, the NFA, is a part of the Internal Revenue Service Code.
> 
> Also, there is language in the bill that refers to "return" information, but that isn't about personal income taxes. It is about a database of gun registration information which this bill would seek to allow law enforcement agencies to access online.
> *
> So there you go....*




thanks man. To many people jump the "OBAMA HATES YOU AND YOUR GUNS" banter on here.


----------



## a1shooter

*Still too much*



moethedog said:


> *Below you get the material from truthorfiction.com* Keith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of eRumor:
> This story is that Congress is considering legislation that will require all firearms that a person owns be listed on that person's personal income tax return. Additionally, it may require fingerprints and tax of $50 per gun. This is said to be in SB2099, a bill in the United States Senate.
> 
> 
> The Truth:
> This is either a misreading of the actual bill or an intentional misrepresentation of it.
> 
> SB2099 is known as the "Handgun Safety and Registration Act of 2000." As of this writing, it has not been passed into law and gun-control opponents say it probably won't be.
> 
> TruthOrFiction.com has reviewed some of the history and the text of the bill as well as a portion of the IRS code it seeks to amend.
> 
> The bill would amend the National Firearms Act (NFA) to require registration of handguns in the same way as machine guns and short-barrel weapons. That process would include photographs, background checks, fingerprinting, and restrictions on interstate transport. It would also require a $5 tax for transferring ownership and a $50 tax per gun on gunmakers.
> 
> Nothing in the law requires gun owners to list their guns on their income tax returns. That confusion may come from the fact that the law refers to the Internal Revenue Service, but only because the act it seeks to amend, the NFA, is a part of the Internal Revenue Service Code.
> 
> Also, there is language in the bill that refers to "return" information, but that isn't about personal income taxes. It is about a database of gun registration information which this bill would seek to allow law enforcement agencies to access online.
> *
> So there you go....*


Thats still too much. ttt


----------



## slim9300

joffutt1 said:


> thanks man. To many people jump the "OBAMA HATES YOU AND YOUR GUNS" banter on here.


Trust me, Obama would LOVE to see a large increase in the gun control legislation in this country. Time will only tell what he will do.


----------



## slim9300

a1shooter said:


> Thats still too much. ttt


Join the club. lol


----------



## GETMRUTN

Well just hope that the Supreme Court will open the case and find Obama to be illegal to be in office. So that all he has done and has in the works will be re-sended. We have an illegal alien in the White House!!! How has it come to this??


----------



## rich-allen

*For all california at members*

Assembly Bill 962 and Senate Bill 585 are scheduled to be considered on Thursday, May 28.

AB962, sponsored by Assembly Member Kevin De Leon (D-45), is in the Assembly Committee on Appropriations. AB962 would make it a crime to privately transfer more than 50 rounds of ammunition per month, even between family and friends, unless you are registered as a “handgun ammunition vendor” in the Department of Justice’s database. Ammunition retailers would have to be licensed and store ammunition in such a manner that it would be inaccessible to purchasers. The bill would also require purchasers submit to fingerprinting, which would be submitted to the Department of Justice. Lastly, mail order ammunition sales would be prohibited. 

SB585 is currently in the Senate Appropriations Committee. Introduced by State Senator Mark Leno (D-3), SB585 would prohibit the sale of firearms and ammunition on the property or inside the buildings that comprise the Cow Palace. In short, SB585 is a stepping-stone to banning gun shows on all publicly-owned property in California. 

Please contact the members of the Assembly and Senate Appropriations Committees and respectfully urge them to oppose AB962 and SB585. Contact information for the committees can be found below.

ASSEMBLY COMMITTEE ON APPROPRIATIONS:

Assemblymember Kevin de Leon (D-45) - Chair 
(916) 319-2045 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Jim Nielsen (R-2) - Vice Chair 
(916) 319-2002 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Tom Ammiano (D-13) 
(916) 319-2013 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Charles M. Calderon (D-58) 
(916) 319-2058 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Mike Davis (D-48) 
(916) 319-2048 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Michael D. Duvall (R-72) 
(916) 319-2072 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Felipe Fuentes (D-39) 
(916) 319-2039 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Isadore Hall, III (D-52) 
(916) 319-2052 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Diane L. Harkey (R-73) 
(916) 319-2073 
[email protected]

Assemblymember Dave Jones (D-9)
(916) 319-2009 
[email protected]


Assemblymember Jeff Miller (R-71) 
(916) 319-2071 
[email protected]


Assemblymember John A. Pérez (D-46) 
(916) 319-2046 
[email protected] 


Assemblymember Curren D. Price, Jr. (D-51) 
(916) 319-2051 
[email protected] 


Assemblymember Nancy Skinner (D-14) 
(916) 319-2014 
[email protected] 


Assemblymember Jose Solorio (D-69) 
(916) 319-2069 
[email protected] 


Assemblymember Audra Strickland (R-37) 
(916) 319-2037 
[email protected] 


Assemblymember Tom Torlakson (D-11) 
(916) 319-2011 
[email protected] 

SENATE APPROPRIATIONS COMMITTEE:

State Senator Christine Kehoe (D-39), Chair
(916) 651-4039

State Senator Dave Cox (R-1), Vice-Chair
(916) 651-4001

State Senator Ellen Corbett (D-10)
(916) 651-4010

State Senator Jeff Denham (R-12)
(916) 651-4012

State Senator Mark DeSaulnier (D-7)
(916) 651-4007

State Senator Loni Hancock (D-9)
(916) 651-4009

State Senator Mark Leno (D-3)
(916) 651-4003
[email protected]

State Senator Jenny Oropeza (D-28)
(916) 651-4028

State Senator George Runner (R-17)
(916) 651-4017

State Senator Mimi Walters (R-33)
(916) 651-4033

State Senator Lois Wolk (D-5)
(916) 651-4005

State Senator Mark Wyland (R-38)
(916) 651-4038

State Senator Leland Yee (D-8)
(916) 651-4008


----------



## GETMRUTN

Here ya go Slim add this to your headline

Democrat = Socialist = Communism


----------



## camoman73

:angry:Im not happy!!!
Im so very not liking what im seeing with all this ban this ban that politicaly correct garbage going on latley. What else can i say.


----------



## a1shooter

*just say no*



camoman73 said:


> :angry:Im not happy!!!
> Im so very not liking what im seeing with all this ban this ban that politicaly correct garbage going on latley. What else can i say.


Just say *no* next time they ask for your vote. It's the only way we will stop it. Get them out of office in the next election. (if not sooner)


----------



## SEIowaArcher

Well, since they say they aren't going to increase income tax, the money to pay off those huge bailouts has to come from somewhere. Might as well tax the people partaking in something they don't believe in. That administration reeks.


----------



## REDNECK QDMA

Sorry for the miss information.. I recieved this in an email earlier today and didn't get it out before posting it. I just wanted to get the information out there so we could ban together. Next time I'll try to confirm information posted..


----------



## Z-Rider

They can have my guns when they pry them from my cold dead hands, period. They better bring a pretty big assault team when thy try as well.:zip:


----------



## huntnjunky

*!!!*

Assembly Bill 962 and Senate Bill 585 are scheduled to be considered on Thursday, May 28.

AB962, sponsored by Assembly Member Kevin De Leon (D-45), is in the Assembly Committee on Appropriations. AB962 would make it a crime to privately transfer more than 50 rounds of ammunition per month, even between family and friends, unless you are registered as a “handgun ammunition vendor” in the Department of Justice’s database. Ammunition retailers would have to be licensed and store ammunition in such a manner that it would be inaccessible to purchasers. The bill would also require purchasers submit to fingerprinting, which would be submitted to the Department of Justice. Lastly, mail order ammunition sales would be prohibited. 

SB585 is currently in the Senate Appropriations Committee. Introduced by State Senator Mark Leno (D-3), SB585 would prohibit the sale of firearms and ammunition on the property or inside the buildings that comprise the Cow Palace. In short, SB585 is a stepping-stone to banning gun shows on all publicly-owned property in California. 

Please contact the members of the Assembly and Senate Appropriations Committees and respectfully urge them to oppose AB962 and SB585. Contact information for the committees can be found below.

Now I know why they call California the "Granola State". Becuz its full of "fruits and nuts"!!!!!


----------



## slim9300

GETMRUTN said:


> Here ya go Slim add this to your headline
> 
> Democrat = Socialist = Communism


There is no doubt about it my friend. :darkbeer:


----------



## slim9300

rich-allen said:


> Assembly Bill 962 and Senate Bill 585 are scheduled to be considered on Thursday, May 28.
> 
> AB962, sponsored by Assembly Member Kevin De Leon (D-45), is in the Assembly Committee on Appropriations. AB962 would make it a crime to privately transfer more than 50 rounds of ammunition per month, even between family and friends, unless you are registered as a “handgun ammunition vendor” in the Department of Justice’s database. Ammunition retailers would have to be licensed and store ammunition in such a manner that it would be inaccessible to purchasers. The bill would also require purchasers submit to fingerprinting, which would be submitted to the Department of Justice. Lastly, mail order ammunition sales would be prohibited.
> 
> SB585 is currently in the Senate Appropriations Committee. Introduced by State Senator Mark Leno (D-3), SB585 would prohibit the sale of firearms and ammunition on the property or inside the buildings that comprise the Cow Palace. In short, SB585 is a stepping-stone to banning gun shows on all publicly-owned property in California.
> 
> Please contact the members of the Assembly and Senate Appropriations Committees and respectfully urge them to oppose AB962 and SB585. Contact information for the committees can be found below.


It's a sickening thing to see legislation like this anywhere in the U.S.. California is a joke of a state politically. The only thing I wish on the state of California is failure (and no federal bailout!). If there was ever an example of over taxation and regulation destroying a state's economy, California would be it. It's the perfect case in point for why liberalism is a mental disorder. =)


----------



## junker

moethedog said:


> *Below you get the material from truthorfiction.com* Keith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary of eRumor:
> This story is that Congress is considering legislation that will require all firearms that a person owns be listed on that person's personal income tax return. Additionally, it may require fingerprints and tax of $50 per gun. This is said to be in SB2099, a bill in the United States Senate.
> 
> 
> The Truth:
> This is either a misreading of the actual bill or an intentional misrepresentation of it.
> 
> SB2099 is known as the "Handgun Safety and Registration Act of 2000." As of this writing, it has not been passed into law and gun-control opponents say it probably won't be.
> 
> TruthOrFiction.com has reviewed some of the history and the text of the bill as well as a portion of the IRS code it seeks to amend.
> 
> The bill would amend the National Firearms Act (NFA) to require registration of handguns in the same way as machine guns and short-barrel weapons. That process would include photographs, background checks, fingerprinting, and restrictions on interstate transport. It would also require a $5 tax for transferring ownership and a $50 tax per gun on gunmakers.
> 
> Nothing in the law requires gun owners to list their guns on their income tax returns. That confusion may come from the fact that the law refers to the Internal Revenue Service, but only because the act it seeks to amend, the NFA, is a part of the Internal Revenue Service Code.
> 
> Also, there is language in the bill that refers to "return" information, but that isn't about personal income taxes. It is about a database of gun registration information which this bill would seek to allow law enforcement agencies to access online.
> *
> So there you go....*



great post. thank you.

wah wah wah, Obama's gonna take my gun!


----------



## slim9300

junker said:


> wah wah wah, Obama's gonna take my gun!


Shut up. We are already well past the fact that he posted some inaccurate info, not to mention he apologized. 

And for the record, Obama and 80% of the democrat politicians in this country would love to take (ie. outlaw, tax, regulate, etc.) what guns they can. You are dreaming if you don't think so. Keep voting democrat with your hands over your eyes if you actually care about the 2nd amendment. If not, ignorance is bliss. :darkbeer:


----------



## junker

slim9300 said:


> shut up. We are already well past the fact that he posted some inaccurate info, not to mention he apologized.
> 
> And for the record, obama and 80% of the democrat politicians in this country would love to take (ie. Outlaw, tax, regulate, etc.) what guns they can. You are dreaming if you don't think so. Keep voting democrat with your hands over your eyes if you actually care about the 2nd amendment. If not, ignorance is bliss. :darkbeer:


will do, pal!


----------



## Bowbender13

*Obama & Guns*

He has voted against guns every chance he has had. For the people that say [ They can't take my guns I live in the USA ] I say BULL, Tell Canada, Aussie and Oh yeh the Jews.


----------



## BeachBow

Bowbender13 said:


> He has voted against guns every chance he has had. For the people that say [ They can't take my guns I live in the USA ] I say BULL, Tell Canada, Aussie and Oh yeh the Jews.


Tell the folks in New Orleans. They didn't have any trouble taking lots of guns, and most didn't even get a receipt, as required by law, from the officers. When the NRA took it to the supreme court and got them to stop, they still didn't return the weapons. Folks can by with descriptions and serial number of there guns and the cops said "We don't have it. Where's your receipt?" 

I hope we wake up before it's too late.


----------



## kingvjack

So... if I don't record what weapons I may or may not have on my taxes... what then?
This is dumb... crap like this has come up in the past 10 years and it was shot down.. The same as it will be now...
Obama can't take your guns, I agree he sure as hell wants to... But fortunately, he does not have that power.
Unfortunately, He has begun disassembling any person or position that has any regulatory function over HIM.
So far, Its all for show... We are gonna stick a woman or a minority into whatever position we find possible and show the world the "History" we can make...
Our founding fathers would be hurling on their shoes watching this country finger itself to death..


----------



## apexmatt32

so basically the new US will have no middle class and a huge increase in crime rates and by taking our guns away this will make it all better!!lol you gotta love these folks. oh and when someone breaks into your house and you shoot them you'll be the one in jail.


----------



## Andy J

As possibly the only democrat to write on this blog I know I will hear some crap, but so be it. North Korea has nuclear weapons and sounds like they are itching to use them. We have two wars going on right now. Our health care is a mess, and our economy is in the worst shape it has been in since the great depression. Right now banning guns isn't even on the radar. The last thing this administration wants is another fight. It seems as though most people on this blog don't understand how politics work. Republicans are supposed to play the anti-gun control role and the democrats are supposed to play the pro-gun control role. Every now and then someone throws a bill or legislature in that will please the constituency. It will have a lot of big words and catchy phrases, but in the end it will not actually do anything or it will be so over the top that it will never pass. Things that do pass are usually citizens initiatives such as handgun bans in major cities. Many of these initiatives are overwhelmingly backed by or started by the local law enforcement who are legitimately afraid of being shot during routine traffic stops. Remember, in politics, money talks and politics on both sides are not about getting things done, they are about getting votes. By the way, where you all pissed off when the Bush administration started illegal wire tapping?


----------



## MACHXKING

*Obama*



joffutt1 said:


> thanks man. To many people jump the "OBAMA HATES YOU AND YOUR GUNS" banter on here.


Mr. Obama has a more LEFTIST gun voting record than TED KENNEDY. You can look up his voting record for the senate. There has never had a anti-gun bill he didn't like. His voting record shows he leans so far left his left knuckels drag on the ground as he walks.


----------



## MACHXKING

*Wire taps*

As far as Blaming bush for the wire taps. Was this not passed in the house and senate and both parties voted for that and their needs to reason not just do it to everyone . If you call the countries where Terrorism is conducted I have no problem with that as 99.9% of america never have or will call these countries. In 1994 who would ever think they would ban the guns and acc's the way they did. We waited 10 years for it to expire. 
The Government as a whole is CORRUPT both parties, all that matters to most of them is the POWER they can have. Didn't HITLER outlaw firearms as well and then SLAUGHTER (genocide) JEWS as they couldn't defend themselves from the Goverment. 

The constitution is to not make people fear the government but the government should fear the people. But now MONEY has made it corrupt and the average man is no longer heard.


----------



## Carpshooter

*You never know ,what people write on this thread !*

:zip: I'll let it be known that I'm a register Demorat with over a one fourth dozen posts,Andy J. Yes there are some here who refuse to listen ,but rant about rumors as I'm looking for a couple of guns :uzi: that now I can take into Parks ,now that that's been OK !:thumbs_up

I'm thinking of a pair of 45 autos with lots of extra mags incase of a bear or moutain lion encounter !:uzi: :BrownBear:


----------



## Andy J

Carpshooter said:


> : I'm looking for a couple of guns :uzi: that now I can take into Parks ,now that that's been OK !:thumbs_up
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not alone. I would also like to remind readers that it was Barack Obama with a democratic congress and senate who signed the bill to allow guns in national parks . This same bill failed with a republican president and congress. Obama does not want your guns!


----------



## rocklocker2

*Obama*

Anybody remember he more than doubled the national debt in less than 100 days


----------



## Andy J

rocklocker2 said:


> Anybody remember he more than doubled the national debt in less than 100 days


Anybody remember who started with a surplus and finished with a 1.4 trillion dollar deficit?


----------



## henry2

this is why we need to keep track of those who make up gun laws in congress and when it comes time to vote on them to keep there job 
lets start by voteing this people out of office and put our own people in there and make them work for use not the other way around

plus we allready have eough backchecks and other things going as it is now


----------



## ronmac13

Andy J said:


> Carpshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm looking for a couple of guns :uzi: that now I can take into Parks ,now that that's been OK !:thumbs_up
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not alone. I would also like to remind readers that it was Barack Obama with a democratic congress and senate who signed the bill to allow guns in national parks . This same bill failed with a republican president and congress. *Obama does not want your guns*!
> 
> 
> 
> do you believe that because he says so or his voting record says so?
Click to expand...


----------



## ronmac13

Carpshooter said:


> :zip: I'll let it be known that I'm a register Demorat with over a one fourth dozen posts,Andy J. Yes there are some here who refuse to listen ,but rant about rumors as I'm looking for a couple of guns :uzi: that now I can take into Parks ,now that that's been OK !:thumbs_up
> 
> I'm thinking of a pair of 45 autos with lots of extra mags incase of a bear or moutain lion encounter !:uzi: :BrownBear:


obama wants to ban those 45 autos you are planing to buy.

if im not mistaken obama would like to ban any and every gun that takes a clip.


----------



## junker

ronmac13 said:


> obama wants to ban those 45 autos you are planing to buy.
> 
> if im not mistaken obama would like to ban any and every gun that takes a clip.



you are mistaken. His focus in on assault rifles; but uniformed republicans and racists would like everyone to believe otherwise.


----------



## ronmac13

junker said:


> you are mistaken. His focus in on assault rifles; but uniformed republicans and racists would like everyone to believe otherwise.


http://www.republicmagazine.com/just-released-obamas-gun-ban-list/

A semiautomatic rifle that accepts a detachable magazine and has:
(i) a folding or telescoping stock,
(ii) a threaded barrel,
(iii) a pistol grip (which includes ANYTHING that can serve as a grip, see below),
(iv) a forward grip; or a barrel shroud.
Any semiautomatic rifle with a fixed magazine that can accept more than 10 rounds (except tubular magazine .22 rim fire rifles).
A semiautomatic pistol that has the ability to accept a detachable magazine, and has:
(i) a second pistol grip,
(ii) a threaded barrel,
(iii) a barrel shroud or
(iv) can accept a detachable magazine outside of the pistol grip, and
*(v) a semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine that can accept more than 10 rounds.*
A semiautomatic shotgun with:
(i) a folding or telescoping stock,
(ii) a pistol grip (see definition below),
(iii) the ability to accept a detachable magazine or a fixed magazine capacity of more than 5 rounds, and
(iv) a shotgun with a revolving cylinder


the words detachable magazine pop up on that list alot.


your one of the democrats that has to resort to name calling though. I forgive you.


----------



## junker

ronmac13 said:


> http://www.republicmagazine.com/just-released-obamas-gun-ban-list/
> 
> A semiautomatic rifle that accepts a detachable magazine and has:
> (i) a folding or telescoping stock,
> (ii) a threaded barrel,
> (iii) a pistol grip (which includes ANYTHING that can serve as a grip, see below),
> (iv) a forward grip; or a barrel shroud.
> Any semiautomatic rifle with a fixed magazine that can accept more than 10 rounds (except tubular magazine .22 rim fire rifles).
> A semiautomatic pistol that has the ability to accept a detachable magazine, and has:
> (i) a second pistol grip,
> (ii) a threaded barrel,
> (iii) a barrel shroud or
> (iv) can accept a detachable magazine outside of the pistol grip, and
> *(v) a semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine that can accept more than 10 rounds.*
> A semiautomatic shotgun with:
> (i) a folding or telescoping stock,
> (ii) a pistol grip (see definition below),
> (iii) the ability to accept a detachable magazine or a fixed magazine capacity of more than 5 rounds, and
> (iv) a shotgun with a revolving cylinder
> 
> 
> the words detachable magazine pop up on that list alot.
> 
> 
> your one of the democrats that has to resort to name calling though. I forgive you.


i called you no name. i would not do that. i did vote democrat in this election. i voted for bush twice prior to this election. i voted for clinton prior to that. maybe there's something to your earlier post. but most of the gun control threads and posts under this topic have not been completely accurate. people seem to take part of a gun bill and blow it out of proportion. 

i meant no offense to you.


----------



## ronmac13

junker said:


> i called you no name. i would not do that. i did vote democrat in this election. i voted for bush twice prior to this election. i voted for clinton prior to that. maybe there's something to your earlier post. but most of the gun control threads and posts under this topic have not been completely accurate. people seem to take part of a gun bill and blow it out of proportion.
> 
> i meant no offense to you.


i misread your post and apologize:cheers:

people should blow gun control bills out of porportion in my opionion(sp)

the government doesnt need to tell the law abiding citizen what they can or cant own in reference to guns. the people they keep trying to regulate with gun control arent the people causing the problems.

criminals will always have guns, and they dont care what ones are banned.

and i try to make somewhat educated/informed posts, but it doesnt always happen.

plus just because someones white and didnt vote for obama doesnt make them a racist, what do you call the black people that didnt vote for him?


----------



## junker

ronmac13 said:


> i misread your post and apologize:cheers:
> 
> people should blow gun control bills out of porportion in my opionion(sp)
> 
> *the government doesnt need to tell the law abiding citizen what they can or cant own in reference to guns. the people they keep trying to regulate with gun control arent the people causing the problems.*criminals will always have guns, and they dont care what ones are banned.
> 
> and i try to make somewhat educated/informed posts, but it doesnt always happen.
> 
> *plus just because someones white and didnt vote for obama doesnt make them a racist,* what do you call the black people that didnt vote for him?



agreed. 

i don't call them anything....but i do live in MS and there's still a good bit of people around here that would not vote for someone soley based on the color of their skin. 

we're cool. happy hunting.


----------



## Jim C

Obama wanted to ban all handguns and all semi autos at one time. If he thought it would not hurt him or his party to do so, he would try to enact such bans.

Once you engage in the faith based belief that some gun bans will stop some crime, its easy for you to support banning more guns to stop more crime. Anyone who thinks a gun banner will stop with "assault rifles" (which were banned from further sale on May 19, 1986) is an idiot. Look at the odious sarah brady-she told everyone all she wanted was a waiting period and a background check. When that was passed did the Brady conspiracy against civil rights pack up and leave? of course not, they pushed for more and more gun bans


----------



## ronmac13

junker said:


> agreed.
> 
> i don't call them anything....but i do live in MS and there's still a good bit of people around here that would not vote for someone soley based on the color of their skin.
> 
> we're cool. happy hunting.


i wouldnt doubt that, i know most of the people that i work with/talk to are black. they told me they didnt pay attention to the news and didnt know what obama was about but voted for him.

its a two way street with race.


i voted for him because i dont agree with him on anything.


----------



## ronmac13

i meant didnt vote not voted


----------



## wilkersonhunter

*anti gun*



Jwillman6 said:


> We have a very anti-gun congress and Obama and Biden are about as anti-gun as we have had in the White House. I was very concerned about this when they were elected.


the only reason everyone didnt hear about the anti gun laws they would pass if they got elected was because they know if they tried like all the other failed attempts then that would be a really big negative in their presidental campaign i dont like obama and biden for what they done so far and it seems to me it will only get worse if we let it. Has anyone ever heard of a civil war cause thats where we are heading


----------



## wilkersonhunter

Andy J said:


> Carpshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm looking for a couple of guns :uzi: that now I can take into Parks ,now that that's been OK !:thumbs_up
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not alone. I would also like to remind readers that it was Barack Obama with a democratic congress and senate who signed the bill to allow guns in national parks . This same bill failed with a republican president and congress. Obama does not want your guns!
> 
> 
> 
> keep thinking that when he gets EVERYTHING in place you just sit back there and watch the as! hole will rule the land and its sad that some of you people voted for the idiot
Click to expand...


----------



## Moon

*He's no idiot*

He's very smart and has a bunch of super rich people that hate this country for its greatness funding him. Very dangerous. It's unfortunate but the idiots are the ones that voted him in the position and there are a zillion of them. I think we are in big trouble. Wise up America!!!!!


----------



## kennie

o=one 
b=bad 
a=ss
m=istake
a=merica


----------



## Two Blade

I am stunned at the blatant stupidity that has been exhibited in this Thread. BTW, my AR has a brand new Bushmaster Gas Piston Upper on it and I carry a Glock 19 everywhere I go so it shouldn't be too hard to figure out who I am talking about. Avtomat Kalashnikova Modernizirovannyj


----------



## slim9300

AKM said:


> I am stunned at the blatant stupidity that has been exhibited in this Thread. BTW, my AR has a brand new Bushmaster Gas Piston Upper on it and I carry a Glock 19 everywhere I go so it shouldn't be too hard to figure out who I am talking about. Avtomat Kalashnikova Modernizirovannyj


Are you saying you are an Obama supporter? I am confused. If you are, I hope you don't think he supports your right to own an AR. Because he doesn't. But I am sure if you are interested in trading it in for a bolt action rifle or a pump shotgun, he might be okay with that.


----------



## Two Blade

slim9300 said:


> Are you saying you are an Obama supporter? I am confused. If you are, I hope you don't think he supports your right to own an AR. Because he doesn't. But I am sure if you are interested in trading it in for a bolt action rifle or a pump shotgun, he might be okay with that.


I posted about my AR and the carrying of a Glock 19 on a daily basis and the meaning of my username in what I thought would be an easy way for people to figure out what side of the fence I am on in regards to Jimmybama. Apparently it went over your head or it wasn't as easy to figure out as I thought.


----------



## Rambu

Andy J said:


> Anybody remember who started with a surplus and finished with a 1.4 trillion dollar deficit?


surplus to 1.4 in eight years.... hmmm... Obama 3.8 in 100 days.. lets do the math.... 8 years is... 2922 days.... so at this rate obama will have a deficit of.. 40.6 trillion.... well i think i will take GWB over Obama... My kids can not and should not have to pay for us now...


----------



## Atha73

junker said:


> you are mistaken. His focus in on assault rifles; but uniformed republicans and *racists* would like everyone to believe otherwise.


Janeane Garofalo?


----------



## slim9300

AKM said:


> I posted about my AR and the carrying of a Glock 19 on a daily basis and the meaning of my username in what I thought would be an easy way for people to figure out what side of the fence I am on in regards to Jimmybama. Apparently it went over your head or it wasn't as easy to figure out as I thought.


Clearly over my head. lol  

Good to know you are on the RIGHT side of things.


----------



## Two Blade

slim9300 said:


> Good to know you are on the RIGHT side of things.


Absolutely.


----------



## SuperD

*obama*



joffutt1 said:


> thanks man. To many people jump the "OBAMA HATES YOU AND YOUR GUNS" banter on here.


Please the man has stepped on the constitution he is a radical leftist if you don't mind the things he does in the open then you should love the stuff he does behind our backs. Things like selling our military's spent brass to China instead of remanufacturing and selling to the people who paid for it, the taxpayers and would have gotten away with it if not for the internet. I’m sure he'll get around to that pesky internet soon since the major networks love the man, I’m sure that the little inaccuracy in the story won’t hurt his image as the truth in any coverage that might have negative impact on the messiah will not see the light of day. We are getting the government we deserve after all the civil war was about saving black people right! If anyone thinks that Nancy Pelosi or Obama care about your rights go a head and get that check book out!


----------



## SuperD

*Surplus*



Andy J said:


> Anybody remember who started with a surplus and finished with a 1.4 trillion dollar deficit?


Surplus you might want to check that out can't believe you fell for that!


----------



## georgiabuckdan

BeachBow said:


> Tell the folks in New Orleans. They didn't have any trouble taking lots of guns, and most didn't even get a receipt, as required by law, from the officers. When the NRA took it to the supreme court and got them to stop, they still didn't return the weapons. Folks can by with descriptions and serial number of there guns and the cops said "We don't have it. Where's your receipt?"
> 
> I hope we wake up before it's too late.


Sorry, But It is too late! All I can say is hold on tight! We the people as a government should of seen this coming!

http://www.wvwnews.net/story.php?id=5964

And as stated above united we stand divided we fall!


----------



## georgiabuckdan

junker said:


> you are mistaken. His focus in on assault rifles; but uniformed republicans and racists would like everyone to believe otherwise.


He's not mistaken that is his goal! He has voted against since day 1


----------



## georgiabuckdan

SuperD said:


> Please the man has stepped on the constitution he is a radical leftist if you don't mind the things he does in the open then you should love the stuff he does behind our backs. Things like selling our military's spent brass to China instead of remanufacturing and selling to the people who paid for it, the taxpayers and would have gotten away with it if not for the internet. I’m sure he'll get around to that pesky internet soon since the major networks love the man, I’m sure that the little inaccuracy in the story won’t hurt his image as the truth in any coverage that might have negative impact on the messiah will not see the light of day. We are getting the government we deserve after all the civil war was about saving black people right! If anyone thinks that Nancy Pelosi or Obama care about your rights go a head and get that check book out!


Not to mention that his birth cert was doctored and he was born in AFRICA!


----------



## SuperD

*Obama*

Remember it was his grandmother who said that and true or not that is the least of our troubles look at the number of his Czar's that are either black panthers or communist by their own admission like his community organizer Czar a man who said himself he became a communist in prison. People better catch up remember they can make us criminals just by changing the law "seat belts, speed limits, property taxes, government health care, guns, bows" get the picture?


----------



## georgiabuckdan

SuperD said:


> Remember it was his grandmother who said that and true or not that is the least of our troubles look at the number of his Czar's that are either black panthers or communist by their own admission like his community organizer Czar a man who said himself he became a communist in prison. People better catch up remember they can make us criminals just by changing the law "seat belts, speed limits, property taxes, government health care, guns, bows" get the picture?


Tried and true! I just cant believe some folks still cant see what is going on.. Healthcare just like the socialist republic, your out in the woods when this goes in effect and get bit by a rattlesnake your probably going to be better off by slicing your own throat! This guy hates white people Im cuban Descent but my favorite color is mossy oak nbu.. I guess i'm screwed! 

I cant believe he's in the white house
who he has elected czars that are all anti's and socialists with socialist ties
That he has not been impeached yet

My main concern is that all of our military is in middle east..He promised he would have them back wich I knew wasnt true from the get!

Now that there away anything goes down.. We would have to fight for our land. 

Again he is forming his own militia and this is just beyond me! Open your eyes people, OPEN YOUR EYES! All those who dont like to poach, when you start shooting squirrels in your back yard to feed the family remember this post!


----------



## SuperD

*Obama*

Amen brother, he really pissed off the Cubans in Florida during the campaign but you can't fool people who have lived under this kind of thug before. Most folks don't give much thought to how much we have to lose.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

I'm with you 100% SuperD! Im just in a daze still as Fl (R) charlie Christ went and got millions from Obama and ran back over here and nailed us brother. Our electric has gone up $100.00 and our auto registartion renewal is going to be $80.00 come september, now this fool is going to run for senate, i hope it was a tactic. Theres a countless amount of things that are going to hit the fan. I've just told all those who are close to me to keep allot of stuff stored grains and canned goods! I think it will come in a civil like war again when someone overthrows power or governors out of power. Whats your outlook on this? Just cant believe were sinking this fast!


----------



## SuperD

*Charlie*

Oh yes Charlie is all about the career, what a suckup! He's as phony as his marriage most believe he's gay.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

SuperD said:


> Oh yes Charlie is all about the career, what a suckup! He's as phony as his marriage most believe he's gay.


The more I think about it the more I see he is a undercover Liberal of sorts, My dad called and biatched about him to the rebublican party already. He screwed our state up BAD! 

Were getting more and more homeless people on the streets daily. Cars and motorcyles broke down on the interstates.. I told my cussin this here shortly going to look like some of the mad max highway scenes. Caught a dude syphoning gas the other day out of a dodge. He was parked next to it and Saw him when he put the hose into his tank. When i asked What are you doing he said I have to meet up with my wife and children we lost our home and all our accounts are closed. He started crying.I asked where do you live he said lakeland, Sad part is he had a mathews emblem on back of his car So I used my brains. I asked him how much he needed he said 5-10 dollars. Gave it to him since he stoped syphoning. Asked him what happened? Said irs froze everything/debit! Asked him where he worked, Said just got laid off as a bagage handler at the airport...... Glad I was there to help, Showed me picture of family and everything. I convinced him to go to chick fillet with me. He looked like he had been emotionaly killed. He told me he doesnt have the words to thank me, I told him just pass it along brother. When someone needs help just do it! Sorry for the story but things are getting worse and worse!

My neighbor/Family Dot is 79 and This healthcare system better not make her suffer because I will Do on to others as is done onto me!

AND TO THE REPUBLIC FOR WICH IT STANDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Two Blade

Charlie Christ is a pos imho. Mel Martinez was supposed to be pro gun and then he votes to confirm Harold Koh as White House lawyer.

http://www.opposingviews.com/articles/opinion-senate-confirmation-of-anti-gun-harold-koh-a-disgrace 

Martinez is a pos too. Martinez was also a pos on immigration. He wanted to legalize all of the illegals that are here now. Marco Rubio is prolly the same. What did your light bill go up a hundred dollars? For the past two months, ours has been over four hundred which is ridicules.


----------



## SuperD

*We the people*

Welcome to the new USA, politicians used to say anything to get elected (Charlie,Mel). Now they just rig elections (illegal aliens, Acorn). Obviously there is a cure notice how both parties get about boarder control, if these people weren't voting they could careless. I say if you don't file a tax return you don't vote, if this is not your country you don't vote and if you never ran a successful business or retired from the military you don't serve in D.C. and at that you get 8 years no retirement, this should not be a career but a chance to give back to your country you love. I'm not impressed by the college someone attended but by the character of a man like Georgia buck helping a brother in need. Government can't change the heart of a man but God can, clearly our government thinks it's God.


----------



## Timbergear

*Timbergear*

I heard about this as well, I don't know if it is entirely true. I am going to investigate it further though. On a side note I just got an an email from SCI that said the animal rights people are trying to ban hunting videos, etc. Give me a break, good hunting!


----------



## SuperD

*Hr45*

For those who believe we're all gun nuts and the government is looking out for our well being ...ha ha ha
http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp


----------



## travnat

*sb 2099*

I had not heard this, Thanks for the info I will pass it on the my friends


----------



## SuperD

*White House*

For the "brown shirts" that may want to turn me in!

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...g-fishy-information-supporters-health-reform/


----------



## georgiabuckdan

SuperD, I wouldnt Sweat them spying or snitches saying something, I think the country is about to go into an uproar! Did you see on cnn the guy carying his glock on his side at the helthcare rally!!!!! As far as the Government helping us. Its too late!! It has to go back to basics and till it does our children and grandchildren will suffer the consequences. My electric went up 150 the last two months, ussualy we turn the ac off during the day but the girls are home with ac set at 82 and a fan going in the living room! 

Yeah Charlie is a punk! He was supposed to be our governor! The voice of our state! Now that he married his hoey azzz wife he is just gonna dis us and leave us out to dry and go to the senate! I hope he doesnt get that far!

Guys, Help those in need!! Remember start stocking on non perishables, keep cash on you! Might come a time were bank atm's freeze and state lines get closed.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

AKM said:


> Charlie Christ is a pos imho. Mel Martinez was supposed to be pro gun and then he votes to confirm Harold Koh as White House lawyer.
> 
> http://www.opposingviews.com/articles/opinion-senate-confirmation-of-anti-gun-harold-koh-a-disgrace
> 
> Martinez is a pos too. Martinez was also a pos on immigration. He wanted to legalize all of the illegals that are here now. Marco Rubio is prolly the same. What did your light bill go up a hundred dollars? For the past two months, ours has been over four hundred which is ridicules.


We all knew he was trash though! And where does anyone get off puting koh in a position he's a nobody! Theres just way to many spots open in government!


----------



## JimRay

Anybody remember Lindsay Graham from SC? He's the senator who was chewing on Mr Clinton during the impeachment and then suddenly went limp. Now he's the same republican who could have blocked Sotomayor from the bench but didn't. I'm still steaming about this. This is the woman who is clearly biased against whites (remember the firemen) and gun ownership.
Mr Graham (no respect intended) feels her "uniquely American story" is enough to support her nomination. He wants to maintain the "balance of the court". I thought the court was suppose to be blind in enforcing the Constitution and Bill of Rights? 
ALL of these folks need to go. 
Let's be cafeful with the name calling as I voted Democrat against the RHINO gentleman mentioned above.
The most important thing here is VOTE, and evertime the door is open. When these poeple refuse the serve the People.. vote'm out. Also , R E M E M B E R what they supported and W H O they supported. Seems most try to give you different impression of who they really are - around November.
God Bless Our Troops


----------



## JimRay

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Two Blade

Lindsey Graham is nothing more that a clone of his RINO buddy John McStain.


----------



## SuperD

*Strange times*

I here ya seems like our choices are turn coats or commies and these days if they want a commie they "rock the vote" or find missing ballots in someones car. I guess we know why congress doesn't want voter Id's we might be able to tell who's really voting, here's an idea if you don't pay taxes you don't vote! Think about it why should someone get to decide how to spend my money they didn't earn it, not smart enough to make their own, to lazy or just don't care about the country. In politics it's not what they say it's what they don't say like health care its not for you they just want you to pay for it because if you dig into the numbers its about paying Mexicans not to leave the country during bad economic times. After all they need them come election time since congress hates the way we think about them so they tap the uninformed you know community organizing


----------



## mtisfullofit

You can argue DEM or REP till your blue in the face! Nothing will change in this country till we get rid of professional politicians and all they represent. We need term limitations on Senators and Representitives along with a resonable cap on campaign funds, relaistic pensions and healthcare bennys like the rest of us. They should have to go back to a real jobs like the rest of us and not be able to become lobbist ie. someones yes man. 

Guys like ted kennedy should have never been allowed to RULE in our government and use this position as a way to gain personal power, money and influence. TOO MUCH POWER AND MONEY IN TO LITTLE OF PEOPLES HANDS.

When we all figure that we are all being taxed to death and not represented things might just start to turn around in this country. Till the lock and load.


----------



## mtisfullofit

Anyone here think our government is looking more and more like a organized crime syndicate?


----------



## FedSmith

*Race in the Race. Please read it all.*



GETMRUTN said:


> Well just hope that the Supreme Court will open the case and find Obama to be illegal to be in office. So that all he has done and has in the works will be re-sended. We have an illegal alien in the White House!!! How has it come to this??


I'll tell you how, but first let me qualify my OWN position on race/racism.

A racist is a person who studies racial comparitive/contrast of **** sapiens.

This is not a respected and recognized field of study in State colleges in the USA. No shocker there.

My first wife was Hispanic. She was from the same podunk town as me in Florida. When we got our marriage license the clerk said, "Sir you are caucaisa, (blonde, blue-eyed), and your fiance' is.....?"

That was the first time in FOUR YEARS I saw her as anything but my baby.

We laughed and said, "Well, her mom is a Native Peuto Rican Indian. Her dad is Italian. You tell us?" We all laughed and said "Hispanic is OK!"

10 years and a divorce later I fell HARD for a brilliant woman from Liberia. She was so black her gums were black. Thw whites of her eyes were tan, and she was absolutely the happiest person I've ever known. She was in the USA on a Political Asylum visa. Her father was an engineer who had the gall to stand up and say that people should be nice to each other, and vote for nice people. He was cut into 20 pieces as he slept.

Now all the people who were up for election in Liberia were VERY black. It's Africa. That's the way it goes.

*94% of African Americans in the USA voted for Barack Obama. * 

I am NOT going to suggest any reason nor conclusion. 

I'll leave that each man for himself.

Were 94% of A.A.s Democrats? HAH! No way.  So what gives?

Dani


----------



## ButchA

AKM said:


> Lindsey Graham is nothing more that a clone of his RINO buddy John McStain.


True, except John McCain ain't as queer as a 3 dollar bill, like Lindsey Graham. ukey:


----------



## Two Blade

butcha said:


> true, except john mccain ain't as queer as a 3 dollar bill, like lindsey graham. ukey:


lol


----------



## SuperD

Wow we all get it but the government thinks nothing like us so who's government is it? I think the comment about Liberia give us a clue that kind of trouble is around the corner. Ever wonder why they're so concerned about our use of the countries resources but not when it concerns foreign interest maybe they have all ready sold or promised those resource? A previous comment was correct this is not our government until we get term limits and benifits that end with the job just like the rest of us. If we have learned one thing its that this government doesn't care what we think.


----------

